# Average gas mileage



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

What is the average gas mileage for a early 1970's VW bus


----------



## mrbizness1 (Dec 5, 2004)

OtisFrost said:


> What is the average gas mileage for a early 1970's VW bus



probably low 20's on the average from what I remember. It was very underpowered. Here is one you might like. 


http://www.treehugger.com/files/2006/09/1964_vw_bus_get.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

20's, I guess.

______________________
Amateur Electronic Supply - AES Ham Radio Catalog by AES Amateur Electronic Supply


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't forget, those came with the extra emergency brakes that worked in a head on collision. The legs of the front seat passengers.


----------

